# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn, wat zijn de oorzaken? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*WAAROM HEB IK HOOFDPIJN?* 

Hoofdpijn hebben is niet meteen synoniem met migraine hebben. Er bestaan heel veel andere redenen waarom we hoofdpijn krijgen. 

*Een woordje uitleg.*


*Er is hoofdpijn en hoofdpijn...*
Pijn, kriebelingen, jeuk, een stekend gevoel, druk in de schedelholte... het zijn allemaal termen die gebruikt worden bij het omschrijven van hoofdpijn. 

Migraine ligt zoals bekend aan de basis van hoofdpijn, maar het is niet de enige reden. Hoofdpijn is het symptoom van tal van andere ziekten... 


*Migraine en spanningshoofdpijn: twee verschillende aandoeningen*
Traditioneel wordt een onderscheid gemaakt tussen echte migraine - er zijn welomlijnde criteria voor de diagnose ervan (zie verder) - en spanningshoofdpijn (hangt direct samen met stress). 
Beide aandoeningen manifesteren zich via hoofdpijn en vergen elk een specifieke behandeling. 

Daarnaast kan hoofdpijn het symptoom zijn van een andere aandoening, gaande van een trauma (klap tegen het hoofd) tot sinusitis.


*Hoofdpijn kan een symptoom zijn van een andere ziekte*
*Welke aandoeningen of ziekten staan erom bekend hoofdpijn uit te lokken?* 
■De menstruatie (regels)
■Een lichamelijke inspanning of inspanningshoofdpijn
■Het gebruik van bepaalde voedingsadditieven (smaakversterkers, bewaarmiddelen)
■Sommige geneesmiddelen (calcium-antagonisten, nitroderivaten...)
■Sommige gezichtsstoornissen (bijziendheid, verziendheid, presbyopie)
■Een plotselinge stijging van de bloeddruk
■Sinusitis
■Koorts, ongeacht de oorsprong.

Er zijn ook ernstigere oorzaken, maar die komen minder vaak voor:
■Acuut glaucoom
■Meningitis
■Cerebrale veneuze trombose (verstopping van een ader in de hersenen) 
■Hypertensie in de schedelholte
■Een schedelletsel
■Clusterhoofdpijn of syndroom van Horton
■Een hersentumor
■Nierinsufficiëntie 
■Zware bloedarmoede 
■Hypoxie (gebrekkige zuurstoftoevoer in de weefsels)
■Koolstofmonoxidevergiftiging


*Hoofdpijn: welke vragen moet ik stellen?*
Meestal is hoofdpijn totaal onschuldig. Maar er bestaan wel enkele ernstige aandoeningen die ook hoofdpijn veroorzaken. Door de hoofdpijn te koppelen aan andere meer specifieke symptomen zal de arts meestal een diagnose kunnen stellen. 

Probeer de hoofdpijn ook nader te omschrijven. 
*Hoelang hebt u al hoofdpijn? 
*Hoe zwaar is de pijn op een schaal van 1 tot 10? 
*Gaat ze gepaard met koorts en braken? 
*Hebt u ook gezichtsstoornissen? 
*Wat is de impact van de hoofdpijn op uw dagelijkse bezigheden, op uw werk, op uw sociale leven?


*Criteria voor de diagnose van migraine zonder aura, opgesteld door de International Headache Society (IHS):*
■Hoofdpijn evolueert via herhaaldelijke aanvallen die van elkaar gescheiden zijn door volledig pijnvrije periodes.
■Duur van de hoofdpijnaanval; 4 tot 72 uur (onbehandeld). 
■De hoofdpijn heeft ten minste twee van de volgende kenmerken: enkelzijdig, kloppend gevoel, matige of sterke intensiteit, verergert bij routinehandelingen (bijv. traplopen). 
■Tijdens de aanval is er ten minste 1 van de volgende kenmerken aanwezig: misselijkheid en/of braken, fotofobie (overgevoeligheid voor licht) en fonofobie (overgevoeligheid voor geluid). 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## afra1213

Hoofdpijn komt vaak van de maag de gal of de alvleesklier, door o.a. spanningen gaat
de maag storen en de spieren in de rug/nek vastzitten en deze geeft hoofdpijn

----------


## sietske763

hoofdpijn kan ook in stand gehouden worden door steeds maar pijnstillers te slikken{rebound hoofdpijn}

----------

